# Yummy Flossies



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We got the Merrick Flossie, Texas Toothpicks and Snozzles! :whoo:

When they first got them, Benji and Lizzie completely ignored the Texas Toothpick and Snozzle. It took them at least a half-hour to warm up to the idea of checking them out:biggrin1: and now they are hooked! :whoo:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606535284584/


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought they would like them. 

I keep my box of flossies in a hall closet and I will ask Casper if he wants a flossie and he will run to the closet and start jumping up and down by the door of the closet. They also take turns stealing each others flossie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, those picures are adorable. Lizzie is positively smiling over her treat.

I give the girls Flossies now and then. They love them. I need to get some more.
I can't give them the Snozzles because the look of them kind of freaks me out. I haven't tried the Texas Toothpicks. Do I want to know what those actually are..................??


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I haven't tried the Texas Toothpicks. Do I want to know what those actually are..................??


I didn't ask....just don't want to knowound:

As to the Snozzles, Benji chewed and ate just a little the first day and wouldn't touch it now. Lizzie didn't like it from day one. Perhaps, my little Ms. Piggy can't stand the thought of eating another piggy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, what a great photo sequence! I love it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I save the Flossies for bribes! Scooter gets one when my sister comes over with her little boys, they're 2 1/2 and 10 months so we have to keep him occupied. I let the 2 year old give it to him and it makes them both happy and keeps Scoot from jumping around like a psycho dog! We also just bought a deer antler, it was pricey but he likes it and seems like it will last for quite some time.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pictures! Love the total bliss on Lizzie's face once she's into it.


----------

